# Newstead brewery



## sav (25/8/14)

Any one know the rye ipa on tap at newstead at the moment it was inns or something. 
Sav


----------



## Fiddler (28/8/14)

Was it a Newstead beer or a guest tap?


----------



## Screamadelica (28/8/14)

This?

https://untappd.com/b/all-inn-brewing-co-annie/735953


----------



## BrewedCrudeandBitter (19/9/14)

Semi relevant

http://www.brewedcrudeandbitter.com/drink-it-now-dummy/2014/9/18/just-drink-it-dummy-vol-9-newstead-brewing-co-two-to-the-valley-ipa


----------



## Bribie G (19/9/14)

When did that happen? When Tidal Pete and I were in there about four weeks ago they had masses of Dingemans sacks on a pallet at the front door.


----------

